# Cheese recipes and links



## greenacres

I am combining the two threads about cheese recipes and links to websites and supplies, etc. 

Cheese Recipes
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=26495 

Cheese links
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=26496


----------



## Anita

Thanks for this information. I am interested in learning all I can about goats milk and chees making with goats milk. The first link was great. I could not access the second link.

Anita


----------



## lacyj

The second link doesn't open????????


----------



## Guest

I also posted this question at the end of the first link:

For the basic hard cheese recipe:
What is the 2 cups starter?

Thanks


----------



## jimme

Unregistered said:


> I also posted this question at the end of the first link:
> 
> For the basic hard cheese recipe:
> What is the 2 cups starter?
> 
> Thanks


I may be wrong but I use buttermilk as a starter, its something to start the fermenting process

jimme


----------



## Guest

jimme said:


> I may be wrong but I use buttermilk as a starter, its something to start the fermenting process
> 
> jimme



Thank you very much, I'll try buttermilk )


----------



## seahealth

yeah, the 2nd link didn't work for me either....


----------



## debitaber

none of them worked for me.


----------



## Raftercat5

Goatladie: If you are referring to Ricki Carroll, yes, get the book! She explains what all the things are for, such as mesophilic culture, thermophilic culture, etc. There's also lots of online recipes at New England Cheesemaking Supply. There's even a pictorial of Ricki Carroll (the cheese-lady) making mozzarella cheese. She makes it so easy to make! Good luck.
- Kathy


----------



## Sondra Peterson

I would like to make a thicker yogurt and have read where people use jello however I don't want flavoring. Has anyone added gelatine? and if so how much do you think? Or any ideas to thicken similar to store bought also how do you make your yogurt?


----------



## malickfarms

These website were great--Thanks!


----------



## debitaber

I add unflavored geletin to mineall the time.only a tablespoon or so,is more than enough.


----------



## Sondra Peterson

Thanks


----------



## blt

Hi, all, I'm back into goats and hope to start milking next spring! I would like to find a good used goat milking machine (old hands and goat udders don't mix happily most mornings) and encouragement in making cheeses from the extra milk. When the children were smaller, we had up to 40 dairy goats, and we had lots of milk that we used for the table, froze, sold, and fed to raise calves and pigs, made puddings and ice cream, etc. But I've never made cheeses! 
So, my two ladies (I have reg. Saanens) are with the buck now, and in the spring will have more milk than two of us can use fresh. I have a job now that will let me have time to milk in the mornings, if we stay here. We may be moving, but last year had to not milk. (job was crazy hrs, not good). 
Thanks, am figuring out how to use this site, a bit complicated for this granny! 
Enjoying a bit of Indian Summer, Lorna Jean


----------



## Bishoujo

I was going to throw a cheese recipe onto the second link but it didn't work. Does anyone know where it went?


----------



## YounGrey

Thanks for this.


----------



## everado2

a friend of mine is looking for some cheese making equipment does any one have any ideas. he is looking for a vat and and any other parts thanks dale


----------



## Jackee KP

I am looking for a cottage cheese recipe that uses milk and vinegar, renet isn't used in this recipe, I lost it in a move, could anyone help, Jackee KP


----------



## Didgery

Jackee KP said:


> I am looking for a cottage cheese recipe that uses milk and vinegar, renet isn't used in this recipe, I lost it in a move, could anyone help, Jackee KP


http://www.opensourcefood.com/people/Enchante/recipes/cottage-cheese

Something like this? 

If you google Cottage Cheese Recipe -Rennet (with the minus sign right up against the word rennet) it will give you only rennetless search results.


----------



## knoxgal

Sondra Peterson said:


> I would like to make a thicker yogurt and have read where people use jello however I don't want flavoring. Has anyone added gelatine? and if so how much do you think? Or any ideas to thicken similar to store bought also how do you make your yogurt?


try adding 1/2 cup of dried milk, that helps. also make sure your starter is active (I use store bought live yogurt at first) and leave it out 12 hours instead of 8.


----------



## dhill1

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html

There's a TON of info here.


----------



## ALANB

Please give me advice on making Goats milk Butter , for me it's seemingly Impossible !!! takes a week or more to seperate ETC: Your newest Member , Thankyou ...... ALANB .


----------



## ALANB

GREEN ACRES ; No answer to my entry !!! How about from our Moderator ..... THANKYOU ........... ALAN B .


----------



## Patty0315

Alan ask your question in open forum ..this does not get much use.

I for one do not like gm butter . Using a cream seperator would help.


Patty


----------



## angelsprite

Sondra,
If you add rennet, you can make it custard style. We tried that and it was WONDERFUL!


----------



## wintrrwolf

How to make Cottage Cheese

Forgot to buy cottage cheese? Make your own!

1. Heat milk in a small saucepan and until it comes to a gentle boil.
2. Add rice vinegar. Milk will curdle instantly.
3. Drain and wash.

Yields 1/3 cup cottage cheese.
though it is not said how much milk and how much vinegar...any try this recipe and knows?


----------



## darbyfamily

# 400ml whole fat milk
# 2 tbsp white rice vinegar

that was off to the right side of the screen but in a different colored box... didn't really even look like part of the instructions


----------



## sheeplady101

ALANB said:


> Please give me advice on making Goats milk Butter , for me it's seemingly Impossible !!! takes a week or more to seperate ETC: Your newest Member , Thankyou ...... ALANB .


I make goat butter all the time ~ that's pretty much all we eat now, while we have fresh milk.

Very easy ~ after I let the fresh milk sit in refri a couple of days, I skeem the cream off top, put in a clean plastic container (cool whip) and freeze. When I have 2-3 full containers, I thaw out in refri and get 2 bowls (I do this in my kitchen sink) - 1st bowl to hold ice water and set the 2nd bowl down in water, pour cream in and start whipping with mixer (time est: 15-25 min). The cream will start separating from whey. It will start looking like cottage cheese, continue until it is large chunks. Pour whey off, and begin by forming balls of butter, squeeze out liquid (very important to get out as much as possible-will be a harder butter) and wash cold water. I formed several and then I mixed them together, and continue to squeeze out liquid. Wha~La you just made butter! Several things you can add: salt, honey, herbs, etc.... then, I put my fresh made butter in a container and keeps up to 2-3 weeks


----------



## jwal10

I have 3 pygora goats. They had 8 babies between them this year. I seperate them at 3 weeks so I still get enough milk to make butter, cottage cheese and a little yogurt. We don't eat much yogurt, but I need 2 tablespoons 3 times a day, most used in recipes. I came on this forum a couple of weeks ago and have found so much useful information. The cheese recipes are so good and easy. I made my first goat milk butter and love adding chives to the butter and using it for cooking. OH SO GOOD. Thank you all. I couldn't drink milk when I was born and Mom couldn't nurse me, goats milk saved my life. I still can't drink cows milk but can tolerate some and a little buttermilk. I can use germinated wheat for flour along with sourdough for noodles and bread, very few eggs but I do have 3 chickens....James


----------



## wintrrwolf

sheeplady101 said:


> I make goat butter all the time ~ that's pretty much all we eat now, while we have fresh milk.
> 
> Very easy ~ after I let the fresh milk sit in refri a couple of days, I skeem the cream off top, put in a clean plastic container (cool whip) and freeze. When I have 2-3 full containers, I thaw out in refri and get 2 bowls (I do this in my kitchen sink) - 1st bowl to hold ice water and set the 2nd bowl down in water, pour cream in and start whipping with mixer (time est: 15-25 min). The cream will start separating from whey. It will start looking like cottage cheese, continue until it is large chunks. Pour whey off, and begin by forming balls of butter, squeeze out liquid (very important to get out as much as possible-will be a harder butter) and wash cold water. I formed several and then I mixed them together, and continue to squeeze out liquid. Wha~La you just made butter! Several things you can add: salt, honey, herbs, etc.... then, I put my fresh made butter in a container and keeps up to 2-3 weeks


After you have made the butter can some of it be frozen?


----------



## farmerjohn

I freeze butter all the time.


----------



## GottaloveOregon

ALANB said:


> Please give me advice on making Goats milk Butter , for me it's seemingly Impossible !!! takes a week or more to seperate ETC: Your newest Member , Thankyou ...... ALANB .


I love goats milk butter, although it does take a while to make,just put the milk into a glass jar and let it sit in the fridge for about 5 days, then scrape the cream off the top,wait till you get about half of a jar (doesnt matter what size) and shake it till you dont hear it hitting, scrape it into a dish and put some salt in , then let it set in the fidge for like 1, 2 hours.


----------



## [email protected]

Hoeggers has a discounted cheese press, free shipping right now, good deal? if not a good supplier, Thanks


----------



## GoatJunkie

I have a question regarding ChÃ¨vre.... 

The ChÃ¨vre I make is more the texture that rolls easily into logs... it's somewhat crumbly. I would like to make a creamier ChÃ¨vre, like the ones sold in tubs that are the consistency of cream cheese.

How do I get a creamy texture?


----------



## CaliannG

If I freeze my milk first, then thaw to make cheese, I get a more moist, creamier cheese. The last batch I made you could spread like cream cheese.


----------



## GoatJunkie

I'll try that! Thanks!

Are there any other tips?

I saw a YouTube video where the cheese maker said adding salt stops the separation of the whey, but that's not been my experience....


----------



## KarlaB

Does anyone know of goat cheese classes near San Antonio Texas in the near future?


----------



## TRAILRIDER

Hoegger Supply (my favorite place to shop!) has added lots of wonderful cheese making videos here. They are done by Mary Jane Toth who wrote the book "Goats Produce Too." I will cross post so everyone is aware. Thanks to Hoegger Supply for so much good info!

 http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/the-farmyard/cheese-making/cheesemaking-videos/


----------



## truckinmachine

when i had more time back when I made cottage cheese but used lemon juice. the cheese i made with vinegar came out tasting like it and i dont much care for it. cant taste lemon in it and it takes much less lemon to get the milk to curd. i usually did a gallon in a stock pot on the stove. any less and i didnt have much end product. just bring to easy boil or use candy thermometer and get it close. stir it A LOT milk likes to scald. get it hot throw in some lemon just pour while stirring it will separate while watching it i just added a splash here and there until i saw separation then let set no heat until i could stand to touch the pot and dumped it in colender (sp?) with cheese cloth and grab ends and twist out/squeeze whey out. ate it like that or added little salt or chili powder to it i know wierd but i liked it.


----------



## ronbre

I started getting shares of goatsmilk this week 1/2 gallon a week..and I want to try some cheese, cottage cheese and butter..thanks for the info


----------



## CircleStarRanch

> I would like to make a thicker yogurt and have read where people use jello however I don't want flavoring. Has anyone added gelatine? and if so how much do you think? ...


I use one packet of the knox unflavored gelatine added before I heat the milk. You don't notice the thickness until the yogurt is done fermenting and has chilled. I omit it completely if I am making yougurt for cooking with etc.

-Dutch


----------

